# Ungraceful



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

She snores, too.


----------



## Bonnet7 (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Is she SLEEPING?!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL That is a funny picture. She is so very relaxed. Was she snoring as well?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

That picture is priceless!! Love it!!


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

She's the one that sleeps next to you, isn't she? Gotta love waking up to see that face!!!


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

hahahah that's great!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

What a face.... too cute.

Do you think if our dogs knew they were being photographed in these 'compromising' positions and posted on the internet - they'd mind???


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

It's Dogula. Aren't sleeping pics great?


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Ah, she's sooo cute!! Love those legs! It's like she's trying to keep just a bit more politeness.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

Dogs can be so funny without even realizing it. She'll play with her toys, her lips will end up curled in, and then she'll roll over and sleep like that. Sometimes she has one tooth that sticks over her lip. Sometimes I'll pose her in a "grrrr" face and she just lets me.

She snores _and_ growls sometimes.


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

haha she looks funny


----------

